# Would you trust/buy it?



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been looking a good while for a used 100g. tank (60"X18"X18"). Finally found one for $50.00 but the add for it says..."The tank was drilled at the bottom but I have sealed it up and it holds water perfectly".

Do you think it will be ok? Are there any questions I should ask? 100g. is alot of water to clean up off the floor.
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

How did they seal the hole? Can it be undone? You may want to comsider a wet/dry filter if you can remove the plug.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Wow, that's a sweet deal. I'd go look at it, and like Heyguy714 said, see if you can use it with wet/dry. Find out how he sealed it!

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

You think it might have been drilled for a wet/dry filter? If so the hole would really be on the back of the tank and not the actual bottom, right?

I'll for sure check it out. I've been looking for this exact size for a good while. Some have come close in size but been deeper and being a shortie a don't want it so deep that I have to stand on something to get my hands down in the bottom of the tank. I hope it's still there to be had. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh I forgot to mention that the tank is acrylic. Wouldn't that be easier to seal than glass if it's not ok to use a wet/dry with it.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Tanks can be drilled for overflows on any pane of glass whether it be the bottom/sides/front/back. The easiest/cheapest way to seal a hole from an overflow is to use a bulkhead and put a plug in the bulkhead. But that doesn't mean that is how they did it they could have used weld-on or other acrylic glue and put a piece of acrylic over the spot where the hole was. The only way to know for certain is to go look at it like everyone else has said.

Depending on how they sealed the hole will depend on how you can go about using a wet/dry. You don't have to have a drilled tank to use a wet/dry it just makes it easier.

Keep us posted.


----------

